
Introducing Heroku Teams - brandur
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2016/6/9/heroku-teams
======
markonen
This is a very welcome addition. Heroku and CloudFlare are key components of
my startup’s infrastructure stack, and for years both of them have positioned
simple multi-user access as an "Enterprise" feature. That's been disingenuous
at best; team accounts are obviously useful for every organization larger than
one person.

Heroku’s implementation has one gotcha, and it's that Teams cannot use free
dynos. I thought that'd be a dealbreaker at first since we have 20+ app
pipelines on Heroku, each with a staging app powered by free dynos.

Luckily the pipelines work just fine even when split between my personal
account and the new Team. The free staging apps remain on my personal account,
where I have been grandfathered with 2250 free dyno hours. The paid apps are
now on the Team account, where other team members can now change the dyno
formation and provision add-ons.

